# Stihl MS391 with a 25 inch bar?



## kybaseball (Mar 5, 2013)

What are your thoughts on this purchase? I have a ms211 and ms290 now. Thought about selling the ms290 to get this,


----------



## rdtreewalker (Mar 5, 2013)

It would pull it but wouldn't be too happy about it. It totally depends on if you plan on running a 25"er on it all the time or occasionally. If occasionally it would probably be ok. If all the time I wouldn't go with anything less then a 441.


----------



## chainsawman2011 (Mar 5, 2013)

*stihl ms 391 25" bar*



kybaseball said:


> What are your thoughts on this purchase? I have a ms211 and ms290 now. Thought about selling the ms290 to get this,



Dont get the 391 if you want to run the 25" bar not nearly enough oil pump
to oil that long of a bar it will cook the bar. get a 362 or 441 more money, but are 
pro saws and will far out last the 391


----------



## roberte (Mar 5, 2013)

kybaseball said:


> What are your thoughts on this purchase? I have a ms211 and ms290 now. Thought about selling the ms290 to get this,



I had a 039 that had a 25" bar it ran fine and oiled fine.
That said it all depends if it is ocassional use or everyday.


----------



## H 2 H (Mar 5, 2013)

View attachment 282904


This saw with a 390 in it ran half a day the other day with a 25" b/c (cutting Birch and Alder) with no heating or oiling problems :msp_wink:


----------



## B Harrison (Mar 5, 2013)

Not me, 20" is the most that saw will pull for my taste and then not in dead hard wood.

Thats just me though!


----------



## kybaseball (Mar 5, 2013)

Thanks for all the reply's. I will only use the 25 inch bar when I need to. I was going to get a 20 inch to use for most of the time. So if I put a 20 inch bar on it how much of a difference will it be verses a ms290 with a 20 inch bar?


----------



## HuskStihl (Mar 5, 2013)

Really depends what you are cutting. If you are cutting 12" softwood there will be a slight speed difference, if you have that 20" buried in oak all day, the extra cubes will be a welcome addition. Won't make as much difference as a properly sharpened chain however. Happy cutting


----------



## blumtn969 (Mar 5, 2013)

*ms 391*



HuskStihl said:


> Really depends what you are cutting. If you are cutting 12" softwood there will be a slight speed difference, if you have that 20" buried in oak all day, the extra cubes will be a welcome addition. Won't make as much difference as a properly sharpened chain however. Happy cutting



I got one no oiler issues, i run a 25 on it all time. What i hate is the air filter setup


----------



## 1dragon (Mar 5, 2013)

I think if you MM'd the 390 and the oiler was good you wouldn't have ANY problems running it. Mine with an 8pin 18"(i know not 25 but is full comp chisel) in hard oak is a blast to run. So far I'm way more impressed with it then my MS660 28" skip 7 pin!


----------



## qbilder (Mar 5, 2013)

My 25" 390 cuts & oils just fine. I modded the muffler & retuned carb, and it cuts every bit what I expect a 64cc saw to cut. I often read on this forum how those "junk consumer plastic heavy clam shell" won't last in real work and that if you're going to do anything besides trim your bushes then you need a pro saw. I have an 029 going on 20yrs old & that bugger won't die. Countless times I put it through the ringer & expected it to be the last, but it still starts & cuts on demand. I expect the 390 to be the same way. I have always taken great care of the saws, using good oil & good mix, sharp chains before every outing.


----------



## roostersgt (Mar 5, 2013)

I have to say my experiences, even with AM cylinders, has been the 039's have performed well with a 25" bar, even in wet oak of 22"+. I just finished a 029 - 039 conversion (Chicom cylinder/piston) and am still convinced it works well enough. The one I just completed has only one tank of fuel, but seems to be more than capable of running that length bar with ease after a couple of cuts.


----------



## Jlhotstick3 (Mar 5, 2013)

I ran a 361 with a 25 inch bar for a while and with the oiler turned up it cooked the bar a little, It turns it but its way nose heavy and would bog down easily, I just bought a 441 mtronic to turn the 25 which it does very nicely, I would say to save some heartache go for a 441 IMO , 362 and the 391 are nice, but the 441 turns it way better and it's better ballenced with a 25 IMO .


----------



## roostersgt (Mar 5, 2013)

Jlhotstick3 said:


> I ran a 361 with a 25 inch bar for a while and with the oiler turned up it cooked the bar a little, It turns it but its way nose heavy and would bog down easily, I just bought a 441 mtronic to turn the 25 which it does very nicely, I would say to save some heartache go for a 441 IMO , 362 and the 391 are nice, but the 441 turns it way better and it's better ballenced with a 25 IMO .



Agreed. The saws are definately "bar heavy" and unbalanced with a 25"er, but the oilers have all been more than sufficient, at least as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## fearofpavement (Mar 5, 2013)

I've run a 30" bar on an 039 (very occasionally) and there were no detrimental effects to the saw or bar. Did it do great? No, but it got through what I needed it to get through. Just took it easy. I normally run a 20" 3/8 on those and they do fine with it.


----------



## ROWDY (Mar 5, 2013)

I myself don't get it. I wouldn't be scaired to use a 25" on a 391. I might not always bury all the 25" in a hard log.

Listed from Stihl
MS 391 4.4 BHP. 16" to 20" bar
MS 362 4.6 BHP. 16" to 25" bar

Why it takes .2 BHP to operate 5 more inches of bar...? I don't know. If oil on the B&C is the issue; pay attention to it.


----------



## Jlhotstick3 (Mar 5, 2013)

Haha yea good point Rowdy! I ended up keepin an 18 on my 361 and the 25 on my 441, I messed with the oiler on my 361 grinding the bolt on the oiler and it helped a lot.


----------



## roostersgt (Mar 5, 2013)

ROWDY said:


> I myself don't get it. I wouldn't be scaired to use a 25" on a 391. I might not always bury all the 25" in a hard log.
> 
> Listed from Stihl
> MS 391 4.4 BHP. 16" to 20" bar
> ...



Makes no sense to me either, especially if you MM the saw.


----------



## 1dragon (Mar 6, 2013)

Jlhotstick3 said:


> Haha yea good point Rowdy! I ended up keepin an 18 on my 361 and the 25 on my 441, I messed with the oiler on my 361 grinding the bolt on the oiler and it helped a lot.



I had oiler issues on mine as well. Almost ground on the screw but just bought a new oiler. Even though the old oiler seemed fine just not enough oil to me, the replacement oiler is great. I get plenty of oil now.

I really believe anybody who bad mouths a MM'd 390 has never actually run one. It definatley has nothing to be ashamed of running next to an 036 pro. I think one of the best kept secrets would be to buy a smoked 029 cheap and put the 390 kit in it, and MM it.


----------



## qbilder (Mar 6, 2013)

1dragon said:


> I really believe anybody who bad mouths a MM'd 390 has never actually run one. It definatley has nothing to be ashamed of running next to an 036 pro. I think one of the best kept secrets would be to buy a smoked 029 cheap and put the 390 kit in it, and MM it.



I agree 100%. Nothing to knock. Of all mentioned, the point I relate to the most is front heaviness. Mine is front heavy with the 25" bar, but that only matters while not in a cut. 

I'd love to convert an 029/290. That seems like a very cool tinker toy, and potentially a very nice saw for cheap if you can get the 29 cheap enough. My 029 won't die, or else it would be on the surgery table.


----------



## roostersgt (Mar 6, 2013)

I use my 039 primarily for bucking up firewood logs. Front heavy weight doesn't even come into play at all. The saw zings, especially with RSC chain.


----------



## H 2 H (Mar 6, 2013)

1dragon said:


> I had oiler issues on mine as well. Almost ground on the screw but just bought a new oiler. Even though the old oiler seemed fine just not enough oil to me, the replacement oiler is great. I get plenty of oil now.
> 
> _*I really believe anybody who bad mouths a MM'd 390 has never actually run one. It definatley has nothing to be ashamed of running next to an 036 pro. I think one of the best kept secrets would be to buy a smoked 029 cheap and put the 390 kit in it, and MM it.*_



:taped:


View attachment 283002


----------



## roostersgt (Mar 6, 2013)

H 2 H said:


> :taped:
> 
> 
> View attachment 283002



I'd even put a well tuned MM'd 039 with a good RSC chain against a 044/440 any day with same bar length. I have a few for comparison and there really isn't enough difference to brag about. Fact. One built better/more durable? Up for debate in my book.


----------



## hardpan (Mar 6, 2013)

Buried in white oak my stock 362 will pull a 25" bar but not well. I recently got a skip link chain but have not tried it yet. I'm hoping for improvement. The 25" is seldom needed/used.


----------



## H 2 H (Mar 6, 2013)

H 2 H said:


> View attachment 282904
> 
> 
> This saw with a 390 in it ran half a day the other day with a 25" b/c (cutting Birch and Alder) with no heating or oiling problems :msp_wink:




Oh; I forgot to mention I"m using RSLFK

I've used several brands and types of chains but I like how the chips clear with RSLFK better :msp_wink:


----------



## SawTroll (Mar 6, 2013)

kybaseball said:


> What are your thoughts on this purchase? I have a ms211 and ms290 now. Thought about selling the ms290 to get this,



The power to weight ratio of the MS391 is really bad, and I fail to understand why anyone would want a plastic cased "homeowner" saw that size. 

I am sure a 25" could be used in a pinch though, with skip chain - if the oiler copes with it.


----------



## roberte (Mar 6, 2013)

roostersgt said:


> I'd even put a well tuned MM'd 039 with a good RSC chain against a 044/440 any day with same bar length. I have a few for comparison and there really isn't enough difference to brag about. Fact. One built better/more durable? Up for debate in my book.



Im your huckleberry. 
In the spirit intended, talking junk, I have run the 039 with a 25" and its a fine unit. 
I will use the 440 and spot you 3", I will keep my 28" on.


----------



## H 2 H (Mar 6, 2013)

I'm keeping the 25" bar on this

View attachment 283101


It pulls it just fine :msp_wink:

But I've been looking for a bigger carb for the 390 :msp_wink:


----------



## SawTroll (Mar 6, 2013)

H 2 H said:


> I'm keeping the 25" bar on this
> 
> View attachment 283101
> 
> ...



As I remember it, the carb size isn't the main issue with the MS390?


----------



## qbilder (Mar 6, 2013)

SawTroll said:


> The power to weight ratio of the MS391 is really bad, and I fail to understand why anyone would want a plastic cased "homeowner" saw that size.



And I fail to understand exactly why it's so taboo to have & use a homeowner saw. These poor saws are spoken of as if they are the plague. What other saw weighs 13lbs. with that power for about $500 brand new with warranty? If it lasts as long as my _junker_ 029 (still strong & dependable at almost 20yrs. old) then it's well worth every penny. The 390 fits my purpose perfectly, regardless of how it's labelled for marketing.


----------



## H 2 H (Mar 6, 2013)

SawTroll said:


> As I remember it, the carb size isn't the main issue with the MS390?




Whats wrong with changing carbs on saws ?

I'm always trying different things with all my saws; if you don't try different things life is to boring 

I haven't had any problems with this saw after modding it (you know simple mod's) hour meter show 22 hours on it and I've been making changes to it all the time 

You have to run saws for awhile so you can know the difference between stock and modified chain saws

Just like when I buy new saws I use different brands so I know which one to buy

I'm not color blind that's why I have 4 different brands of saws


----------



## qbilder (Mar 6, 2013)

H 2 H said:


> But I've been looking for a bigger carb for the 390 :msp_wink:



Bigger carb? Why so? I thought a muff mod & richer adjustment was about all you could milk out of them.


----------



## H 2 H (Mar 6, 2013)

qbilder said:


> And I fail to understand exactly why it's so taboo to have & use a homeowner saw. These poor saws are spoken of as if they are the plague. What other saw weighs 13lbs. with that power for about $500 brand new with warranty? If it lasts as long as my _junker_ 029 (still strong & dependable at almost 20yrs. old) then it's well worth every penny. The 390 fits my purpose perfectly, regardless of how it's labelled for marketing.



There only bad in someone eyes :msp_ohmy:


----------



## SawTroll (Mar 6, 2013)

H 2 H said:


> Whats wrong with changing carbs on saws ? ....



Nothing wrong with it in general, actually I think it is "underrated" by many - but I suspect the top end porting and the muffler are the main obstructions on that specific saw, as the carb already is ample size for the cc, as I remember it?


----------



## H 2 H (Mar 6, 2013)

qbilder said:


> Bigger carb? Why so? I thought a muff mod & richer adjustment was about all you could milk out of them.




I just like trying different things

Like I was talking to another member on AS here in PM's

He has done a bunch of carb work on his 390 I liked what he was saying and he could feel the difference when using it so I'm going to try some more different things to make it feel more like my 044's

Heck there putting MS 460 and MS 440 carbs on MS 261


PS: we talked about other things also


----------



## roberte (Mar 6, 2013)

qbilder said:


> And I fail to understand exactly why it's so taboo to have & use a homeowner saw. These poor saws are spoken of as if they are the plague. What other saw weighs 13lbs. with that power for about $500 brand new with warranty? If it lasts as long as my _junker_ 029 (still strong & dependable at almost 20yrs. old) then it's well worth every penny. The 390 fits my purpose perfectly, regardless of how it's labelled for marketing.



the 039 was billed as a mid range saw and is a nice unit for what it is. Mid range.


----------



## roberte (Mar 6, 2013)

H 2 H said:


> I just like trying different things
> 
> Like I was talking to another member on AS here in PM's
> 
> ...



Just like for example, taking a 289 ford motor out and dropping a 351 under the hood


----------



## H 2 H (Mar 6, 2013)

roberte said:


> Just like for example, taking a 289 ford motor out and dropping a 351 under the hood



Nicely said :msp_wink:


----------



## 1dragon (Mar 6, 2013)

Okay I spelled this out for the Troll in another thread and he never responded but here's the short version. The weight difference according to Stihl's book shows the [email protected] and the [email protected] I guess that 1 pound is a real killer for some.
Horsepower is 4.4-391 and 4.6- 362. I'm definatley not saying the Farm series are PRO saws but they are RELIABLE and cut VERY well. Matter of fact the reliability of my crappy 029 has led me to use all Stihl saws and weedeater.

To the OP, this is going to end up as a pissing match, but you will do fine with a 25" bar!


----------



## roberte (Mar 6, 2013)

H 2 H said:


> Nicely said :msp_wink:



I have my moments.


----------



## H 2 H (Mar 6, 2013)

1dragon said:


> *Okay I spelled this out for the Troll in another thread and he never responded but here's the short version. The weight difference according to Stihl's book shows the [email protected] and the [email protected] I guess that 1 pound is a real killer for some.
> Horsepower is 4.4-391 and 4.6- 362. I'm definatley not saying the Farm series are PRO saws but they are RELIABLE and cut VERY well. Matter of fact the reliability of my crappy 029 has led me to use all Stihl saws and weedeater.*
> 
> To the OP, this is going to end up as a pissing match, but you will do fine with a 25" bar!



:taped:


----------



## roberte (Mar 6, 2013)

1dragon said:


> Okay I spelled this out for the Troll in another thread and he never responded but here's the short version. The weight difference according to Stihl's book shows the [email protected] and the [email protected] I guess that 1 pound is a real killer for some.
> Horsepower is 4.4-391 and 4.6- 362. I'm definatley not saying the Farm series are PRO saws but they are RELIABLE and cut VERY well. Matter of fact the reliability of my crappy 029 has led me to use all Stihl saws and weedeater.
> 
> To the OP, this is going to end up as a pissing match, but you will do fine with a 25" bar!



The 039 I had pulled a 28" with no problem.


----------



## 1dragon (Mar 6, 2013)

Let me explain my response some in calling Saw Troll out. I don't know him nor have any issue with him except he is always bashing on the stihl mid range saws. This is fine everybody is intitled to an opinion. What my problem with this is one he's never used one from what I gather. That's fine, but trying to constantly steer people to Pro saws may be a big let down. And that is what I'm getting at. My personal story is finally getting a PRO saw (MS660) and with good compression a 28 inch bar and FULL skip chain I can't lean on it without it bogging down. Maybe I was expecting too much. This with a 7 pin rim on it. So I spent about 3 hours this weekend modding the muffler. I'm WAY more impressed with my 390, 8 pin, full comp chisel 18 " bar so far. I certainly hope this changes. Anyway I would just hate to see somebody spend hard earned money to buy a PRO grade saw and have it not really perform any better for the average joe.

I'm sorry but I cut right along side and with the FIL's 036 Pro and if I paid the money difference based on performance I'd be hot. 

Again to the OP, what you're looking at will do fine, but only you know right now what and how often your intended usage is. If you could try the mid grade and Pro saw's side by side that may have an effect on you're decision. Just remember a Pro saw isn't always the magic wand.


----------



## ROWDY (Mar 6, 2013)

Majority of people that have wood stoves around here, that cut for their self's have at least one of those "Farm and Ranch" saws. As I go visit many of these people for the trade that I do for a living, I ask them how do you like those saws...".Great! No or very little issue with them". Then I ask "How much wood you burn a year?" The least I herd was 8 truck loads a year.


I had a 290 that I bought used. The state prison had it before me. In the 3 years of my ownership the only thing I ever done was put gas and oil in it, then cut wood and cleaned it up after every use. The dealer gave me a great price to upgrade to another used 310. I haven't had this one too long yet, but so far, no complaints.


I also have 2 other "PRO" saws. But I'm never afraid to get a Rancher saw working hard.


----------



## Jon1212 (Mar 6, 2013)

Here's the thread documenting the changes to my MS 390 by Randy Evans (Mastermind).

http://www.arboristsite.com/chainsaw/178738.htm

There's lots of "Haters" doing what they do, but there are some great pictures, and the before, and after video is at post #129. The video is shot with a 20" bar and chain in some absurdly dry hickory. However I run the 25" that came with the saw brand new around 11 years ago. This saw was built during the change over from the 039 to the 390 so it lacks a "sissy button". Not a big deal before the woods port, but now with 190+psi I have to "focus" on start up.


----------



## galde (Mar 6, 2013)

roberte said:


> I had a 039 that had a 25" bar it ran fine and oiled fine.
> That said it all depends if it is ocassional use or everyday.


I have an old Stihl product brochure that lists the 039 as being available with up to a 28" bar. I have an 039 and it is my favorite noodling saw with the 28" ES bar. It oils just fine. I like the length so I can keep the power head back from the round so the noodles can fall clear. For felling and bucking with long bars, I use the bigger pro saws (084, 066)


----------



## roostersgt (Mar 6, 2013)

roberte said:


> Im your huckleberry.
> In the spirit intended, talking junk, I have run the 039 with a 25" and its a fine unit.
> I will use the 440 and spot you 3", I will keep my 28" on.



Not saying the 440 doesn't cut faster. It's just doesn't cut that much faster, certainly not $500 faster.


----------



## roberte (Mar 6, 2013)

roostersgt said:


> Not saying the 440 doesn't cut faster. It's just doesn't cut that much faster, certainly not $500 faster.



Well we were not talking dollars. You called your shot and I am willing to take you up that's all


----------



## H 2 H (Mar 6, 2013)

Jon1212 said:


> Here's the thread documenting the changes to my MS 390 by Randy Evans (Mastermind).
> 
> http://www.arboristsite.com/chainsaw/178738.htm
> 
> There's lots of "Haters" doing what they do, but there are some great pictures, and the before, and after video is at post #129. The video is shot with a 20" bar and chain in some absurdly dry hickory. However I run the 25" that came with the saw brand new around 11 years ago. This saw was built during the change over from the 039 to the 390 so it lacks a "sissy button". Not a big deal before the woods port, but now with 190+psi I have to "focus" on start up.



There are a few quotes in that thread people should read


----------



## H 2 H (Mar 6, 2013)

galde said:


> _*I have an old Stihl product brochure that lists the 039 as being available with up to a 28" bar.*_ _*I have an 039 and it is my favorite noodling saw with the 28" ES bar. It oils just fine. *_ I like the length so I can keep the power head back from the round so the noodles can fall clear. For felling and bucking with long bars, I use the bigger pro saws (084, 066)




You mean we can run bigger bar than a 15" b/c on a 60 cc class saw ?




Sorry; I just had to say that :msp_tongue:


----------



## roberte (Mar 6, 2013)

H 2 H said:


> You mean we can run bigger bar than a 15" b/c on a 60 cc class saw ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nothing to be sorry about.


----------



## Jon1212 (Mar 6, 2013)

H 2 H said:


> There are a few quotes in that thread people should read



Yes. However there are many more that should be passed right over. On the positive side though, the page count is quite impressive.


----------



## roberte (Mar 6, 2013)

H 2 H said:


> You mean we can run bigger bar than a 15" b/c on a 60 cc class saw ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hey, short bars are great...
Like if I need to hold down a tablecloth on a picnic table.


----------



## Jon1212 (Mar 6, 2013)

roberte said:


> Hey, short bars are great...
> Like if I need to hold down a tablecloth on a picnic table.



Hey, don't forget that "short bars" are where midgets go to get a drink.


----------



## roostersgt (Mar 6, 2013)

roberte said:


> Well we were not talking dollars. You called your shot and I am willing to take you up that's all



Believe I stated there wasn't enough difference when comparing how they cut, *"...there really isn't enough difference to brag about *

Use whatever makes you giggle. No point in arguing.


----------



## Jon1212 (Mar 6, 2013)

roostersgt said:


> Believe I stated there wasn't enough difference when comparing how they cut, *"...there really isn't enough difference to brag about *
> 
> Use whatever makes you giggle. No point in arguing.



Great, here we go again. This is quickly becoming eerily reminiscent of another thread you recently participated in. Sans any deleted post.


----------



## bucknfeller (Mar 6, 2013)

roostersgt said:


> I'd even put a well tuned MM'd 039 with a good RSC chain against a 044/440 any day with same bar length. I have a few for comparison and there really isn't enough difference to brag about. Fact. One built better/more durable? Up for debate in my book.




I'd love to smoke your 039 with my 440 :msp_thumbup: And yes, I do think there is enough difference to brag about. Might not see the difference if all you cut is pecker poles, but if you get into some 25"+ Locust, or Osage that's where the bragging rights will show :msp_biggrin:


----------



## Jon1212 (Mar 6, 2013)

bucknfeller said:


> I'd love to smoke your 039 with my 440 :msp_thumbup: And yes, I do think there is enough difference to brag about. Might not see the difference if all you cut is pecker poles, but if you get into some 25"+ Locust, or Osage that's where the bragging rights will show :msp_biggrin:



Now, up against my 390 with the Tennessee Tickle......................it'd be to close to call I bet. Not that it matters, seeing how we're to far from each other to settle this.


----------



## roberte (Mar 6, 2013)

roostersgt said:


> Believe I stated there wasn't enough difference when comparing how they cut, *"...there really isn't enough difference to brag about *
> 
> Use whatever makes you giggle. No point in arguing.


And I will use what floats my boat.
Hey looking at your signature. If need 039 parts I have a 039 parts saw. If your interested?


----------



## bucknfeller (Mar 6, 2013)

Jon1212 said:


> Now, up against my 390 with the Tennessee Tickle......................it'd be to close to call I bet. Not that it matters, seeing how we're to far from each other to settle this.



We could make some free revving videos... that should get to the bottom of it :msp_tongue:


----------



## Jon1212 (Mar 6, 2013)

bucknfeller said:


> We could make some free revving videos... that should get to the bottom of it :msp_tongue:



I only have one rotten pine log here to do test cuts on. Do they grow rotten pine in Maryland?


----------



## bucknfeller (Mar 6, 2013)

Jon1212 said:


> I only have one rotten pine log here to do test cuts on. Do they grow rotten pine in Maryland?



Why yes... yes we do. I don't have any available though, I'd have to drive 30 miles or so to find some. But I'm willing :msp_rolleyes:


----------



## Jon1212 (Mar 6, 2013)

bucknfeller said:


> Why yes... yes we do. I don't have any available though, I'd have to drive 30 miles or so to find some. But I'm willing :msp_rolleyes:



Only 30 miles to Oo? Dang! I bet you can almost hear the weeping from your front porch.


----------



## bucknfeller (Mar 6, 2013)

Jon1212 said:


> Only 30 miles to Oo? Dang! I bet you can almost hear the weeping from your front porch.



We've had this wicked west wind here today, tissues are turning up everywhere. Strange...


----------



## Jon1212 (Mar 6, 2013)

bucknfeller said:


> We've had this wicked west wind here today, tissues are turning up everywhere. Strange...



What's that you say, a "Wicked Wind of the West"? May I suggest you click the heels of your ruby..................


----------



## Jon1212 (Mar 6, 2013)

Quick!!! Bucknfeller, stash the sarcasm and caustic verbal barbs! I fear one of the numerous guests observing may be Gologit. Shhhh! Be quiet, and don't move.


----------



## roostersgt (Mar 6, 2013)

roberte said:


> And I will use what floats my boat.
> Hey looking at your signature. If need 039 parts I have a 039 parts saw. If your interested?



Can always make room for another project. What's missing on it and how much you need for it?


----------



## bucknfeller (Mar 6, 2013)

Jon1212 said:


> Quick!!! Bucknfeller, stash the sarcasm and caustic verbal barbs! I fear one of the numerous guests observing may be Gologit. Shhhh! Be quiet, and don't move.





Copy that :msp_thumbup:


----------



## H 2 H (Mar 6, 2013)

bucknfeller said:


> I'd love to smoke your 039 with my 440 :msp_thumbup: And yes, I do think there is enough difference to brag about. Might not see the difference if all you cut is pecker poles, but if you get into some 25"+ Locust, or Osage that's where the bragging rights will show :msp_biggrin:






Jon1212 said:


> Now, up against my 390 with the Tennessee Tickle......................it'd be to close to call I bet. Not that it matters, seeing how we're to far from each other to settle this.




This is what I want from my 390 is to be closer to my 044's 

This is why I'm always trying different things with my saws


----------



## Jon1212 (Mar 6, 2013)

bucknfeller said:


> copy that :msp_thumbup:



doh!!!


----------



## H 2 H (Mar 6, 2013)

bucknfeller said:


> Copy that :msp_thumbup:




:msp_ohmy:


----------



## SawTroll (Mar 6, 2013)

Discussions on how long bars you can use on a certain saw model always are fruitless, as different peoples perception of what cutting speed is acceptable will vary a lot, as will the chain involved.

Also, what you can do in a pinch is very different from what you should do regularly. :msp_wink:


----------



## bucknfeller (Mar 6, 2013)

H 2 H said:


> This is what I want from my 390 is to be closer to my 044's
> 
> This is why I'm always trying different things with my saws



More power to ya H. I'm always tweaking and tinkering also but, have you ever heard the saying "You can't draw oil from a water spout" ?


----------



## Jon1212 (Mar 6, 2013)

H 2 H said:


> This is what I want from my 390 is to be closer to my 044's
> 
> This is why I'm always trying different things with my saws



Brian,

I have an 028S that Randy fixed up for me, and it's unbelievable the difference from stock. I used it with an 18" bar, and my wee little Echo 330T to completely cut up a big pine (almost 3' diameter) tree for a widow in my church ward. Well I did have to finish off the base with my 2100CD, for grins.


----------



## Jon1212 (Mar 6, 2013)

SawTroll said:


> Discussions on how long bars you can use on a certain saw model always are fruitless, as different peoples perception of what cutting speed is acceptable will vary a lot, as will the chain involved.
> 
> *Also, what you can do in a pinch is very different from what you should do regularly*. :msp_wink:



Very sage advice Uncle Niko. 



Kinda like, in a pinch you can wipe your backside with two pieces of toilet paper, just don't make a habit of it.


----------



## H 2 H (Mar 6, 2013)

Jon1212 said:


> Brian,
> 
> I have an 028S that Randy fixed up for me, and it's unbelievable the difference from stock. I used it with an 18" bar, and my wee little Echo 330T to completely cut up a big pine (almost 3' diameter) tree for a widow in my church ward. Well I did have to finish off the base with my 2100CD, for grins.




I've been having a local old timer (older than me) here showing me a few things about porting

I've been practicing on those Earthquakes and been doing a couple of my MS 250 cylinders I can't believe the difference it makes just opening the exhaust port makes a difference 

One of the biggest problems I have with my saws is hitting nails and fencing staples in trees :bang:


----------



## bucknfeller (Mar 6, 2013)

H 2 H said:


> I've been having a local old timer (older than me) here showing me a few things about porting
> 
> I've been practicing on those Earthquakes and been doing a couple of my MS 250 cylinders I can't believe the difference it makes just opening the exhaust port makes a difference
> 
> One of the biggest problems I have with my saws is hitting nails and fencing staples in trees :bang:




You're right about the ex. ports. I've been gouging at some questionable 55R cylinders in a very crude and primitive manner with my die grinder. Hard to believe the difference it makes. I wouldn't even think of doing one for someone else, or on a saw that I really need, but it's fun to play around anyway.


----------



## Jon1212 (Mar 6, 2013)

H 2 H said:


> I've been having a local old timer (older than me) here showing me a few things about porting
> 
> I've been practicing on those Earthquakes and been doing a couple of my MS 250 cylinders I can't believe the difference it makes just opening the exhaust port makes a difference
> 
> One of the biggest problems I have with my saws is *hitting nails and fencing staples in trees* :bang:



Always a bummer. Still not as bad as the one, and only time I loaned a saw to a doofus neighbor. He brought the saw (pre ported 390) back in it's case (nope, don't use that case anymore) without a word other than "thanks". Now mind you, I only had about an hours worth of cutting on the chain when I loaned it to him. Well, I finally got around to looking at it, and he absolutely destroyed it. It had whole cutters missing........WTF!!! It turns out he was bucking some 6-8' logs down, right on his freakin' concrete sidewalk. Oh, and when the chain got dull, he just leaned on it, he "blued" the bar rails. Never again.


----------



## roberte (Mar 6, 2013)

H 2 H said:


> I've been having a local old timer (older than me) here showing me a few things about porting
> 
> I've been practicing on those Earthquakes and been doing a couple of my MS 250 cylinders I can't believe the difference it makes just opening the exhaust port makes a difference
> 
> One of the biggest problems I have with my saws is hitting nails and fencing staples in trees :bang:



That Alder is a metal magnet, seen it in a couple of big rounds, I'm thinking how in the heck did that get in there.


----------



## SawTroll (Mar 6, 2013)

H 2 H said:


> ...
> 
> One of the biggest problems I have with my saws is hitting nails and fencing staples in trees :bang:



I guess things like that happens to all of us now and then, ingrown old barb wire is the main issue in my area...


----------



## bucknfeller (Mar 7, 2013)

I cut into a railroad spike last year in a big cherry tree along the edge of the woods here, it was completely ingrown. I guess someone had used them for steps to a deer stand. Found 4 more when I put it on the splitter, how it didn't kill the tree I have no idea. That sure got my attention!


----------



## DSS (Mar 7, 2013)

I found about a foot of chain in the middle of a big elm a couple of years ago, there's pics on here someplace. Lag bolts, plant hangers, I got an ash last year with an extension cord directly through the middle. 

I hate yard trees and fence line trees but they're free, how do you turn it down?


----------



## roberte (Mar 7, 2013)

DSS said:


> I found about a foot of chain in the middle of a big elm a couple of years ago, there's pics on here someplace. Lag bolts, plant hangers, I got an ash last year with an extension cord directly through the middle.
> 
> I hate yard trees and fence line trees but they're free, how do you turn it down?



Idk, I'm stumped.
But did you cut it with an 039 with a 25" bar? :greenchainsaw:


----------



## DSS (Mar 7, 2013)

roberte said:


> Idk, I'm stumped.
> 
> But did you cut it with an 039 with a 25" bar? :greenchainsaw:




Well......no. I can't see an 039 liking a 25" bar but to each his own.


----------



## 1dragon (Mar 7, 2013)

roostersgt said:


> Not saying the 440 doesn't cut faster. It's just doesn't cut that much faster, certainly not $500 faster.



Well said Sir, that's the point I used a ton of words to try and get across.:msp_thumbup:


----------



## bucknfeller (Mar 7, 2013)

1dragon said:


> Well said Sir, that's the point I used a ton of words to try and get across.:msp_thumbup:



I was just confused. 

One minute it's:



> I'd even put a well tuned MM'd 039 with a good RSC chain against a 044/440 any day with same bar length.




then a few pages later it's:




> Not saying the 440 doesn't cut faster.




:dunno:


----------



## Jon1212 (Mar 7, 2013)

bucknfeller said:


> I was just confused.
> 
> One minute it's:
> 
> ...



I "liked" this post, then I "unliked" it so I could "like" it again..................it's the only way I could figure out how to double "like" it. Ya' dig?


----------



## bucknfeller (Mar 7, 2013)

Jon1212 said:


> I "liked" this post, then I "unliked" it so I could "like" it again..................it's the only way I could figure out how to double "like" it. Ya' dig?



I dig :cool2:


----------



## SawTroll (Mar 7, 2013)

DSS said:


> Well......no. I can't see an 039 liking a 25" bar but to each his own.



Exactly, but who really cares what those that has the stomac to run that so-called saw really put on it?

I had problems stopping laughing, after I picked up a MS390 at a dealer - it just felt like a bad joke, for being sold as a chainsaw.


----------



## Jon1212 (Mar 7, 2013)

SawTroll said:


> Exactly, but who really cares what those that has the stomac to run that so-called saw really put on it?



Niko,
I will continue to like you, and I'll even consider you my friend, but you have to stop spreading all this hate for my dear sweet 390.


----------



## turnkey4099 (Mar 7, 2013)

rdtreewalker said:


> It would pull it but wouldn't be too happy about it. It totally depends on if you plan on running a 25"er on it all the time or occasionally. If occasionally it would probably be ok. If all the time I wouldn't go with anything less then a 441.



Odd, ask for a 361 here (back when they were the hot thing), an you got a 25" bar. I have one and it pulls it just fine in Black Locust. Yes, I realize the thread is about a 391 but a 361 is smaller.

Harry K


----------



## SawTroll (Mar 7, 2013)

Jon1212 said:


> Niko,
> I will continue to like you, and I'll even consider you my friend, but you have to stop spreading all this hate for my dear sweet 390.



Sorry my friend, but that is not going to happen. :msp_wink:


----------



## SawTroll (Mar 7, 2013)

turnkey4099 said:


> Odd, ask for a 361 here (back when they were the hot thing), an you got a 25" bar. I have one and it pulls it just fine in Black Locust. Yes, I realize the thread is about a 391 but a 361 is smaller.
> 
> Harry K



The MS361 is a much higher quality saw, with more power - despite less cc.


----------



## roostersgt (Mar 7, 2013)

bucknfeller said:


> I was just confused.
> 
> One minute it's:
> 
> ...



You're only "confused" because you want to stir the pot. Try reading what I posted. Here, I'll bold it for you. It shouldn't be that confusing.

I'd even put a well tuned MM'd 039 with a good RSC chain against a 044/440 any day with same bar length. *I have a few for comparison and there really isn't enough difference to brag about.* Fact. One built better/more durable? Up for debate in my book. 

*"....really isn't enough difference"* clearly means one cuts faster than the other, or do you not understand that? You guys really should find something better to do than parse my words. If you believe, or have noticed a big difference in cutting, great. I haven't. 64cc vs 70cc. 

I noticed neither of you commented on the $144 NEW OEM Stihl 044 piston / cylinder kit I just bought, as easily as I stated I could. Remember that little go'round? Several of you gave me a hard time on it 2 short weeks ago when I posted I regularly get them for less than the AM kits that were being hawked. I'm too old to be jerking peoples chains. I don't lie and don't exaggerate. I like to offer opinion and share experience. If you disagree with something I've presented, fine. No problem.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/261179356589?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649


----------



## bucknfeller (Mar 7, 2013)

roostersgt said:


> You're only "confused" because you want to stir the pot. Try reading what I posted. Here, I'll bold it for you. It shouldn't be that confusing.
> 
> I'd even put a well tuned MM'd 039 with a good RSC chain against a 044/440 any day with same bar length. *I have a few for comparison and there really isn't enough difference to brag about.* Fact. One built better/more durable? Up for debate in my book.
> 
> ...




Sorry, but when you said you'd put your 390 against a 440 any day, to me that means you think they are in the same league, and believe one is just as fast as the other. Not stirring the pot here, just pointing out a little flip flopping :msp_biggrin: No big deal. 

If the OEM kits are so easy to find why didn't you put one on the 039? 



roostersgt said:


> I have to say my experiences, even with AM cylinders, has been the 039's have performed well with a 25" bar, even in wet oak of 22"+. I just finished a 029 - 039 conversion (Chicom cylinder/piston) and am still convinced it works well enough. The one I just completed has only one tank of fuel, but seems to be more than capable of running that length bar with ease after a couple of cuts.



Just a couple weeks ago you said that Chicom stuff was junk, now they are performing well. :dunno:


----------



## Jon1212 (Mar 7, 2013)

roostersgt said:


> You're only "confused" because you want to stir the pot. Try reading what I posted. Here, I'll bold it for you. It shouldn't be that confusing.
> 
> I'd even put a well tuned MM'd 039 with a good RSC chain against a 044/440 any day with same bar length. *I have a few for comparison and there really isn't enough difference to brag about.* Fact. One built better/more durable? Up for debate in my book.
> 
> ...




Hey, I like my MS 390. Especially after Randy Evans did a Woods Port, and muffler modification to it. I even run a 25" bar on it without complaint. As for aftermarket vs. oem, I have no opinion on the subject, because it is of no importance, nor interest to me.

So my position is thus, I agree the 039/390 is better than that perceived by its detractors, especially when modified it is a good "value" saw with not much ground to make up (when modified) compared the much more expensive Pro Grade saws near its class.

However what I take exception to, and grow weary of is your argumentative flip flopping (not the footwear). I came into this thread to support not only your position, but to show proof based off of the results of what can be done to the 039/390 to "wake it up", yet it turned into another "yeah huh", "nuh uh" thread. Largely fueled by you. I haven't gone back, and looked, but hopefully you haven't deleted any of your earlier posts, this time.


----------



## Jon1212 (Mar 7, 2013)

There are currently 8 users browsing this thread. (4 members and 4 guests)
Jon1212, bucknfeller, SawTroll+, Aldiehoggydoggy

Hey bucknfeller, check it out. We got some voyeurs peeping in on us.


----------



## roostersgt (Mar 7, 2013)

In comparing the two saws, I don't see where I flipp-flopped. You may have misunderstood it. I said the difference I've noticed was "nothing to brag about". I use both models regularly, as in just yesterday in some 2 cords of 20"-22" wet oak laying on my side yard. Cut mostly pine in the 18-26" range with the same "close" results.

The Chi-Com units I've used, including the one I just finished, IMHO, do not compare to OEM, new or used. This one is no exception. Built 7 now. Without any port work, they're simply not as "snappy" in their response. They wind up slower. They'll still run within specs for the saw, and cut wood. That's my opinion based on 7 built saws, 3 of them Chi-com cylinder-ed. The disagreement before was about "pro" saw kits. The original guy didn't care that I found a boatload of OEM clam kits. On this past saw I lost 3-4 bids on 039 cylinders. They get snatched up quick when offered buy=it=now.

Haven't deleted anything. Havent used any !#[email protected]#$, the only reason I deleted it last time. Why you would go to the trouble of copying internet tripe to repost is kind of troubling. How old are you? That you can't understand what I posted is your problem, not a flip flop, but even if it was, why can't you ignore it, or just let it go?


----------



## bucknfeller (Mar 7, 2013)

Here's the notes from the feebay ad you plugged.

*Condition:

New other (see details):

Seller Notes:

“Quality varies... some scratches due to being piled up on the shelf. Owner may have repackaged parts after equipment sat for more than allowed store policy where item/service was never paid for or picked up.”*


That doesn't exactly give me a warm fuzzy fealing when I'm thinking of buying something. 

I'll take my chances with an aftermarket kit from a reputable distributor who will stand behind it.


----------



## roostersgt (Mar 7, 2013)

Seller has a lot of items listed from a closed shop. Generic description. Pics didn't look right to you? You're pretty tough to persuade. I doubt video of my saws cutting cookies would convince you either. You'd think something was staged.


----------



## Jon1212 (Mar 7, 2013)

roostersgt said:


> Seller has a lot of items listed from a closed shop. Generic description. Pics didn't look right to you? You're pretty tough to persuade.



Yeah, ol' bucknfeller is kinda picky about stuff like that. Shoot, you should see how picky he gets over the plastics on a saw matching perfectly, he's tossed new plastics to the side, and glued the broken old piece together just so it looks right cosmetically, instead of worrying about structural soundness. Weird, huh? 

Yeah, I don't know about...............hey wait a minute that wasn't bucknfeller I was thinking of, who was that guy?...................It'll come to me give me a minute............


----------



## roostersgt (Mar 7, 2013)

Nope, that'd been me. I now have a "calico" 039. Hate its looks, but the glue didn't take on the handle. Trust me, it won't be that way for long. Looking for matching cover as we speak.


----------



## bucknfeller (Mar 7, 2013)

roostersgt said:


> In comparing the two saws, I don't see where I flipp-flopped. You may have misunderstood it. I said the difference I've noticed was "nothing to brag about". I use both models regularly, as in just yesterday in some 2 cords of 20"-22" wet oak laying on my side yard. Cut mostly pine in the 18-26" range with the same "close" results..



It might be hard to tell the difference in wet oak and pine. I'm sure if you put those 2 saws together in some really hard wood, or bigger wood, say 30" or so, you could plainly see that the 440 is a different caliber. 




> The Chi-Com units I've used, including the one I just finished, IMHO, do not compare to OEM, new or used. This one is no exception. Built 7 now. Without any port work, they're simply not as "snappy" in their response. They wind up slower. They'll still run within specs for the saw, and cut wood. That's my opinion based on 7 built saws, 3 of them Chi-com cylinder-ed. The disagreement before was about "pro" saw kits. The original guy didn't care that I found a boatload of OEM clam kits. On this past saw I lost 3-4 bids on 039 cylinders. They get snatched up quick when offered buy=it=now.



Maybe I've just been lucky. I've rebuilt about 2 dozen saws, just this winter alone, about half of them just got a piston, the other half needed the whole p/c kit. I havn't noticed a lack in performance with the AM kits, matter of fact a few of them ran stronger than my personal saws with original jugs.






> Haven't deleted anything. Havent used any !#[email protected]#$, the only reason I deleted it last time. Why you would go to the trouble of copying internet tripe to repost is kind of troubling. How old are you? That you can't understand what I posted is your problem, not a flip flop, but even if it was, why can't you ignore it, or just let it go?



I didn't have any problem with you telling the "Polar guy" to "#### off"  I found it amusing to tell you the truth. Say what you mean, and mean what you say! That's fine by me. I just pointed it out when you backpeddled out of it :msp_thumbup:


----------



## roostersgt (Mar 7, 2013)

I only deleted it because it was childish internet BS. 

Only posted my observed opinion based upon the woods I've been cutting with both saws, at the same time. Both are fresh and had new chains. 30"+ wood may indeed show a remarkable difference. I doubt the oiler on a 039 could handle a bar greater than 30". I don't know for sure. I built more than 40 saws so far, most have been cleaned up OEM and most have been Stihls. I've built up 7 of the 039's. I run 25" bars on all of them. Given a choice, for near the same money, I try to wait for a deal on OEM. I've not had a single failure with the 039 AM cylinders, or pistons yet, but that could be due to using OEM circlips, wrist pins, bearing and Caber rings. Glad you've had good luck with them. Which saw models? Lots of people here have had to "clean" the cylinders up quite a bit just to run them.


----------



## Jon1212 (Mar 7, 2013)

roostersgt said:


> Nope, that'd been me. I now have a "calico" 039. Hate its looks, but the glue didn't take on the handle. Trust me, it won't be that way for long. Looking for matching cover as we speak.



I know a guy in your city that used to be a Stihl dealer, but he wasn't a big revenue generator for them so they dropped him, and left him high, and dry with all of the parts he had in stock. He told me when he got ready, he'd sell everything to me for a few bucks. I've seen a lot of it, and there's got to be at least 8 medium/ large sized corrugated boxes filled with factory packaged NOS Stihl parts. I have all of his original Stihl IPL, Repair, and Tech Bulletins at home in El Dorado County.


----------



## Jon1212 (Mar 7, 2013)

roostersgt said:


> I only deleted it because it was childish internet BS.
> 
> Only posted my observed opinion based upon the woods I've been cutting with both saws, at the same time. Both are fresh and had new chains. 30"+ wood may indeed show a remarkable difference. I doubt the oiler on a 039 could handle a bar greater than 30". I don't know for sure. I built more than 40 saws so far, most have been cleaned up OEM and most have been Stihls. I've built up 7 of the 039's. I run 25" bars on all of them. Given a choice, for near the same money, I try to wait for a deal on OEM. I've not had a single failure with the 039 AM cylinders, or pistons yet, but that could be due to using OEM circlips, wrist pins, bearing and Caber rings. Glad you've had good luck with them. Which saw models? Lots of people here have had to "clean" the cylinders up quite a bit just to run them.



Are these all 039's, or are some of them 390's. Same saw, just different vintage. Did the original 039's have compression release buttons?
25" is fine by me, but 30" would definitely make it teeter over the edge.


----------



## roostersgt (Mar 7, 2013)

The stuff of dreams. A gold mine for saw nuts.

Only one was an original 039, the rest started out as 029's. All the OEM cylinders are either Mahle, or Stihl branded. Some have decomps, which I've plugged, and some don't. Unsure about the decomp question. The only "real" 039 I have doesn't have a decomp.


----------



## Jon1212 (Mar 7, 2013)

roostersgt said:


> The stuff of dreams. A gold mine for saw nuts.



Yeah, for sure. There's probably some trimmer parts mixed in, but really, who cares. It was long enough ago that there could be some serious NLA parts hiding in the lot.


----------



## bucknfeller (Mar 7, 2013)

roostersgt said:


> I only deleted it because it was childish internet BS.
> 
> Only posted my observed opinion based upon the woods I've been cutting with both saws, at the same time. Both are fresh and had new chains. 30"+ wood may indeed show a remarkable difference. I doubt the oiler on a 039 could handle a bar greater than 30". I don't know for sure. I built more than 40 saws so far, most have been cleaned up OEM and most have been Stihls. I've built up 7 of the 039's. I run 25" bars on all of them. Given a choice, for near the same money, I try to wait for a deal on OEM. I've not had a single failure with the 039 AM cylinders, or pistons yet, but that could be due to using OEM circlips, wrist pins, bearing and Caber rings. Glad you've had good luck with them. *Which saw models? Lots of people here have had to "clean" the cylinders up quite a bit just to run them*.




Most of what I work on are 40-60cc saws. Mainly Stihls and Huskies. Too many different models to list. 350's, 55's, 455's, 025, 026, 028, 029, are the most common around here. Had a few bigger saws this year, MS440, 288xp, 372, 046. Really don't see too many saws around here much bigger than that. 

I've had to touch up a chamfer here and there, but nothing major at all. I figure if you've got enough sense to rebuild a saw, you should have enough sense to check out the chamfers! 

I've been using the pins and the clips that come with the Meteor pistons, just trimming the dog ears off the clips. That seems to be working fine.


----------



## roostersgt (Mar 7, 2013)

A couple of 036/ 064/ 065/ 070/ 084 088 /090 kits might be in there, along with some NOS oil pumps for 028's. I'd settle for just a full box of Walbro carb kits and misc Stihl fuel lines and impulse lines. Those add up real quick.


----------



## roostersgt (Mar 7, 2013)

No old green Poulans? Great saw and well designed. Hardest part about them is finding some of the parts. They're all NLA, at least the parts I've been in need of have been, and scarce. 029/290's are most popular here. Husky Ranchers too, but I've never done anything more than fuel lines / carb kits on them. I've got a few" pro" saws, but prefer rebuilding/upgrading the 029's. I could do them in my sleep.


----------



## qbilder (Mar 7, 2013)

H 2 H said:


> He has done a bunch of carb work on his 390 I liked what he was saying and he could feel the difference when using it so I'm going to try some more different things to make it feel more like my 044's



Cool. Would you mind sharing your mods & effects of them? My 390 was a birthday gift from my kids, so it's always going to be around. Might as well tinker with it.


----------



## H 2 H (Mar 7, 2013)

SawTroll said:


> _*Nothing wrong with it in general, actually I think it is "underrated" by many*_ - but I suspect the top end porting and the muffler are the main obstructions on that specific saw, as the carb already is ample size for the cc, as I remember it?





SawTroll said:


> Exactly, but who really cares what those that has the stomac to run that so-called saw really put on it?
> 
> I had problems stopping laughing, after I picked up a MS390 at a dealer - it just felt like a bad joke, for being sold as a chainsaw.




Now I know why this beer truck out in front of your place is half empty

View attachment 283209


----------



## H 2 H (Mar 7, 2013)

qbilder said:


> Cool. Would you mind sharing your mods & effects of them? My 390 was a birthday gift from my kids, so it's always going to be around. Might as well tinker with it.



MM

Then I went in and did more of a MM

Mod's on the exhaust port

Mods on the intake port

Went back in and open up ports even more

Changed to a different piston and rings 

Now I'm waiting on a new carb to be delivered; after talking with a member here about his gains on the carb he uses

I used several different brands and types of chain to find what worked best 

Each mod there was gains

I believe I only have 22 hours on this saw every mod I've done makes it stronger; like I said in this thread I want to make this as close to my 044's as I can


----------



## qbilder (Mar 7, 2013)

I did the muff mod. I was surprised at the difference that made. Before the MM I would have had to agree with the haters about this saw. Mine was an absolute turd in stock form, ran nothing like what a 64cc saw should run. With the MM it now runs pretty much exactly what I expect a typical 64cc saw should run. It would be fun to tinker & see how far it can go, though. IMO, the MM merely put the saw to where it should be from factory. A saw shouldn't be all choked off like that. Good thing is that it's a very easy mod to do.


----------



## Trx250r180 (Mar 7, 2013)

SawTroll said:


> The power to weight ratio of the MS391 is really bad, and I fail to understand why anyone would want a plastic cased "homeowner" saw that size.
> 
> I am sure a 25" could be used in a pinch though, with skip chain - if the oiler copes with it.



im with you on the why would anyone want the plastic cased saw ,ive never ran one ,but i see some here and there with 28 inch bars on them around here ,some loggers even work with them ,one guy i know mills with one ,i would never think that would be possible due to the size ,i asked a couple of the owners why not a 440sized saw instead ,reasoning was they can throw them away if they break and get another one for a cheap price over the pro saws


----------



## 1dragon (Mar 7, 2013)

SawTroll said:


> Exactly, but who really cares what those that has the stomac to run that so-called saw really put on it?
> 
> I had problems stopping laughing, after I picked up a MS390 at a dealer - it just felt like a bad joke, for being sold as a chainsaw.



Okay great you picked it up! Awesome, did you actually use it or just not like it due to the color? Was the balance off or something?? Did that 1 pound difference turn you off? How many cuts did you make with one before you laughed?


----------



## RiverRat2 (Mar 7, 2013)

Jon1212 said:


> Are these all 039's, or are some of them 390's. Same saw, just different vintage. Did the original 039's have compression release buttons?
> 25" is fine by me, but 30" would definitely make it teeter over the edge.



039 390 same saw, 039 no decomp, early 390 no decomp, shortly thereafter decomp on MS390's I have a buddy that cuts lots of firewood that picked up a decent MS390 used with 25" B&C and was a bit of a dog for how he was using it,,,, He wanted to know if I could do anything to help it Soooo....

Did a MMod, and enhanced Exhaust port widened and raised polished, then port matched the muffler and opened the muffler exit opening & deflector, worked on the piston a bit removed 1mm from intake skirt and slicked up the windows to give it a bit more intake duration, widened and polished the intake port.. removed Carb adjustment limiters, rebaselined carb settings

Pulled a 25" Stihl bar with full comp without any problem in hard wood,,,


----------



## roberte (Mar 7, 2013)

roostersgt said:


> Can always make room for another project. What's missing on it and how much you need for it?



View attachment 283237
View attachment 283238


This saw is from Oct, 2000. Shrapnel in the cylinder. Complete in the body bag, except 1 bar nut that i had to use for another saw. The dawgs are new and air filter. Ran great before the grenade went off. Send PM


----------



## roberte (Mar 7, 2013)

trx250r180 said:


> im with you on the why would anyone want the plastic cased saw ,ive never ran one ,but i see some here and there with 28 inch bars on them around here ,some loggers even work with them ,one guy i know mills with one ,i would never think that would be possible due to the size ,i asked a couple of the owners why not a 440sized saw instead ,reasoning was they can throw them away if they break and get another one for a cheap price over the pro saws



for a landing saw the 039 is good enough, and will pull the 25" & 28".


----------



## H 2 H (Mar 7, 2013)

1dragon said:


> *Okay great you picked it up! Awesome*, did you actually use it or just not like it due to the color? Was the balance off or something?? Did that 1 pound difference turn you off? How many cuts did you make with one before you laughed?



Think we all know the answer to this one :msp_wink:

I'm wondering if this series of saws ever made it to Norway; some how I read someone say before here on AS that they never did make there ?


----------



## HuskStihl (Mar 7, 2013)

MS390's are kinda like husky 359's. People that don't run 'em don't have much good to say, but people who own them are very loyal (prolly for good reason). Both also wake up nicely with simple mods. I will say that a 28" on a 4.4 hp saw wouldn't put a big grin on my face, I'd rather risk the tablecloth blowing away and use a shorter bar:msp_biggrin:


----------

